# calling Alentejo residents



## debramorrall (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, i am a UK based PR who is looking for a British expat currently living in the Alentejo region to be interviewed for a UK newspaper about how great life is in Portugal. The journalist, Cathy Hawker of the London Evening Standard will be visiting Monte Mar w/c 16th May and would really like to meet up with someone to have a chat. Is there anyone out there that can help. If so, i would be grateful if you could respond to this thread.
Many thanks
debra


----------

